# Athena's Gone (Words and Pictures)



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

So last Wednesday I woke up to find that Athena had bled on a plastic part of the cage, and was still doing so, and it was thick on her body. I realized immediately something was very wrong, and got my mom, who had fortunately taken some days off from work. We rushed to our vet who could do emergency surgery, and called ahead just to make sure we could get her in as soon as possible. Blaire, the little girl Athena had, was also in the cage at the time because we didn't have a carrier- the one we did have was chewed on too badly. 

The vet checked Athena out and admitted her, I suppose. She said it could be a postpartum uterus infection, or cancer, but it was most likely the first. Athena went in for surgery (but first was given fluids). We left and and went back home to wait for the surgery to happen and finish. 

It wasn't either of those things, she had a baby still in her uterus, and it was rotting and decomposing. The vet said it smelled really bad and it was rather disgusting. They removed her uterus, naturally. Athena survived the surgery, but after the anesthesia wore off, she was in pain. We gave her her pain medication for three nights, and on the morning after the final dosage (Monday) I let her and Blaire out. I wanted Athena to feel comfortable and she fell asleep next to my hip while Blaire ran about. 

Then she started to show a sign that I really should have thought more about. Athena got off the bed (still weakly) and decided to go under the bed, where the ratties like to play. She just went to the wall and stayed there, no relaxing and not moving much. It reminded me of how animals like to go away when they know they're dying. I didn't want to think that so I didn't. 

I put Blaire and Athena in their cage after a while, and went on about my day. As I was texting my friends, describing this whole charade, I went to check on Athena and Blaire. 

Blaire was eating, perched on the food bowl. Athena wasn't breathing, wasn't moving. I opened the cage to make sure... and she was stiff. I spent the day in my room and I didn't notice when Athena died. Her eyes and mouth were open....

I think Blaire misses being with her mommy.




























My first rat, really. She's gone. She was the leader of the mischief, so smart, and I think she and I had a deep connection. And now she's gone, and I don't know what to do.


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Athena, your pictures of her are beautiful. xx


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

It really is devastating losing a loved one, but you have to keep in mind that you loved her very much, cared for her and did everything you could. By the way you tell things, I guess Athena didn't want you to see her pass, or she would have done so while cuddling with you. Some animals are just like that, they like to be more by themselves when the time comes, and it's perfectly ok.

There's no way to be prepared for a loss, but we have to make sure that our grief doesn't stop up from caring for the other that are still here. I hope you feel better soon, and please give lots of love and kisses to the little Blaire. She will need them.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So sorry! She looked beautiful. What a sweet girl, and you were lucky to have had each other. *hugs*


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for your responses you guys, I really appreciate it. I've been focusing on Blaire more, and trying to let her meet the other ratties. She's so hyper, Albert is actually afraid of her.


----------

